# Range and Hunting .22



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

So I'm really really stumped sa to what to do next. I've been researching for a couple weeks now and am set on a ruger .22 I love the range and love the idea of handgun hunting big game later on in life. So my questionis what .22 should I buy. SHould I get a 6 shooter or a semiauto??? 

Revolver > reliable
Semiauto > faster range shooting
Revolver is what I will be using later in big game hunting but that's not a long time.
I don't know what to do!!! I want to ge the best gun possible for under $450. Revolver or SA please help.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I went through the same thing when I was looking. I would say go with the Ruger semi-auto and be done with it. Also, the revolvers aren't necessarily more reliable.:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a MarkIII hunter and love it. At first it's a bit of a challenge to break it down and clean it, but you will get use to it. Very reliable with Winchester wildcat ammo. Mine does not like Remington ammo.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

22 Autos are just as reliable as the ammo you buy. And very accurate. Look at both Rugers, and Browning Buckmarks. The Buckmarks are a little easier to maintain, and run a bit cheaper. Though very accurate.

There is a huge difference in $9/550 rounds ammo, and $10/100 ammo in reliability.

There is also a huge difference in a 22 revolver and a big game revolver...

If you're a beginner, get a Ruger Mark or a Browning Buckmark, and shoot it a ton. Get good with it, then move up.

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buckmarks are accurate...










This is ten rounds from my gun off a bench at 10M.

This gun as capable of outshooting ME any day. And this is with cheapo Walmart ammo.

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

mkiii hunter or the target version from ruger
and it can take a scope


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If it were me, I would get a single six. It feels just like a blackhawk which would be my choice for a larger hunting revolver.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

greaaaat. Thanks alot fo rthe help guys. I decided to get a semi. But... I had never even heard of the Browning models. Cheaper and easier to maintain, i think it would be a great first gun. So after looking it up I decided to go with a Browning  Sorry ruger lovers.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

guimoman said:


> greaaaat. Thanks alot fo rthe help guys. I decided to get a semi. But... I had never even heard of the Browning models. Cheaper and easier to maintain, i think it would be a great first gun. So after looking it up I decided to go with a Browning  Sorry ruger lovers.


Sorry nothing! Brownings are a good choice, too. I recently shot both, in very similar configurations, and they felt and shot nearly identical.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Ladies and Gents, may Ipresent my first gun.

[http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?value=006B&cat_id=051&type_id=427

And the best part is I got it $50 under MSRP!!!!! Woot Woot!!!! I can't wait to go shooting with it on friday.


----------



## Unrthdxdream (Oct 27, 2007)

guimoman said:


> Ladies and Gents, may Ipresent my first gun.
> 
> [http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?value=006B&cat_id=051&type_id=427
> 
> And the best part is I got it $50 under MSRP!!!!! Woot Woot!!!! I can't wait to go shooting with it on friday.


Sweet gun! I just got the same model as a Christmas present from the folks this year :mrgreen:


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

nice gun!:smt1099


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Another vote for the Single Six....it has been my .22 hunting revolver for quite awhile now and I have never regretted buying it...and I have the 9.5 inch "Buntline" version that also shoots .22 WMR....lot of gun for the money.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice gun.

I was out the other day practicing with my Ruger Hunter. After shooting paper for a bit I wandered over to the silhouette rifle range. I was nailing the 100 yard silhouettes from a bench rest and even manged to get 2 hits out of five shooting at them standing with one hand. That was fun.


----------

